# I Have Tried Many Things To Try And Host Warcraft 3 Games And Nothing Works!!plz Help



## andrew123 (Jan 22, 2007)

Ok, this may have been answered alreay but i have read other threads on websites about stuff like opening ports 6112-6119 as these are wat warcraft 3 use. i tried this i even went into my router settings and put this information in but still nothing nobody can join my games. there was something about netwrok forwarding or something like that that i alkso tried but no luk. it also had with that triggering. 

plz help

Andrew:wave:


----------



## BillsOpinion (May 14, 2007)

WC3 the best game ever!... Try turning off all your firewalls.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

did you set a static ip on your computer,and the same ip on the routers port forwarding.if not the router wont know where to send the data.


----------



## Necros (Jun 13, 2007)

andrew123 said:


> Ok, this may have been answered alreay but i have read other threads on websites about stuff like opening ports 6112-6119 as these are wat warcraft 3 use. i tried this i even went into my router settings and put this information in but still nothing nobody can join my games. there was something about netwrok forwarding or something like that that i alkso tried but no luk. it also had with that triggering.
> 
> plz help
> 
> Andrew:wave:


I have exactly the same problem. I have also opened the ports 6112-6119 in my router, turned off the windows firewall etc. But it still doesn't work. 

Do it work for you now?

Please help us.. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## deus 0.96 (Jul 11, 2007)

Dunno if this thread is inactive but i had some desperate ideas i wanted to add heh, um this may sound silly but a what ports did you enable, only 6112 and 6119 or all the ports in between, my friend once did that so i thought of it, also i found some help on other sites but i need to know what router you have, be sure you disabled windows AND your personal firewall, try going to control panel --> win firewall --> exceptions --> and add program war3 and add the ports there, even though win firewall should be turned off its worth a try =P, thats bout it, as i said pretty much desperate things heh but its worth a shot. hope it helps


----------



## kv13 (Jul 30, 2007)

http://killerwombatspy.blogspot.com/


----------

